#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  你最喜歡的獸人角色?

## J.C.

各位獸迷們在接觸了這麼多獸人相關作品之後 一定都有自己最喜愛的獸人角色吧
是哪一部作品呢? 是什麼原因而喜歡呢? 請介紹給大家認識吧 
能加上圖片更好喔

我個人最喜歡魔力小馬裡的阿虎(那是妖怪吧) 因為帥氣又強




海賊王的喬巴 十七集出場的故事很感人 加上他個性實在太可愛啦



雷霆戰鼠(Biker mice from mars)裡的酷哥(Throttle) 這年代比較久遠 喜歡他冷靜又幽默的個性 跟領袖氣質




十二國記的樂俊(那是巨型老鼠吧) 因為聰明理性溫柔還有實在太可愛啦




好像就這樣吧 ^^;

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

魔域幽靈的卡羅.因為很帥XD(電玩的還可以自己設顏色歐~XD)

阿虎+1 最近迷上的~彆扭的個性很可愛XD(踹)然後也很帥

WOW的牛人

納尼亞的牛人

----------


## 狼王白牙

最喜歡的獸人角色是神龍之謎裏頭的那位鱷魚人戰士：獸王-克洛克達因。
他是屬於正直又豪爽型的武士，所使用的武器真空斧、或者他的必殺技都以單純的力量攻擊；
很少去使用陰險的招式或是心機去攻擊敵人(除了有次抓了勇者的爺爺當人質，但是受了魔王軍某小人的慫恿)

當一隻很不起眼的鼠人-小奇加入隊伍, 他不因為自己曾經統管魔獸軍團而對一隻老鼠看不上眼, 
相反的他可以看出小奇的能力, 並且交給他隨時可以召喚魔物的道具-獸王笛.

這位戰士是勇猛而不怕死, 而且也是運氣很好的角色 (笑) 無論在對勇者的戰鬥, 或是對
魔王軍的戰鬥, 屢屢受到致命傷, 看漫畫時會以為他又被掛掉了, 實際上事後總是可以安然無恙. 
重點是他會願意以自己的鋼鐵之軀去替伙伴承擔攻擊.

偷貼一張日本畫家大楠曾經畫過的一張:

----------


## 修諾斯

小生最喜歡的獸人角色首推就是*星戰火狐*的 FOX 哩！

他的成名作似乎是N64上的一款射擊遊戲！
當初我也是超喜愛，但是後來卡帶在搬家時弄丟了~QQ
怎麼找都找不到~讓我有點兒難過的說
後來在其他主機上還有推出"星戰火狐大冒險"

不過因為家裡沒有遊戲主機，所以一直沒都機會玩到~
挺怨念的~QQ

(↓可以這樣轉貼嗎？)

----------


## 拉爾

我喜歡的是那個“風之少年”的主角──克羅諾亞（翻譯應該是這樣吧…汗）

一種可愛的感覺，嗯…不知道該怎麼說比較好，反正就是可愛又帥氣。

等著把那一款夢見島II破完，可惜光碟被拿回去，玩不到了  :狐狸哭:  

另外，還有奇奇和弟弟（沒錯！就是那個花栗鼠的那個奇奇與弟弟）

還有……呃…想不出來了  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## davidliau

喜歡的獸人角色....
仔細想想
好像只有卡通爆裂戰士中的虎王
因為其他的好像沒什麼注意到
(鋼煉裡的黑旋風不算吧？雖然牠雙手投降的樣子很可愛)

----------


## 野

目前非常非常喜歡海賊王裡面的"卡古"
XDDD"
他會變成4方形長頸鹿喔XD"
超好笑也超可愛的~

另外也很喜歡12國記裡面的"樂俊"^^~

----------


## 銀

死神裡的狛村隊長...
其他還有很多啦...都忘記了(爆

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

說到不才最喜歡的獸人角色，
當然是這兩位首當其前！

1.陰陽大戰記的虎源太！(這私心太重了吧囧)
2.風之少年的庫羅諾亞！(還是私心太重呀囧)

就是這樣=w="(被毆)

----------


## 夜月之狼

按照順序來說的話 首先應該是沙羅沙ˊˇˋ/

不過嚴格來說牠不算獸人 最多是狗耳狗尾男吧(啥啊囧)

神眉裡的霸鬼也滿喜歡 不過好像不算是獸人XD"

阿虎+1~^^

虎源太+1>w<

----------


## 歐里爾

恩...喜歡的都是獸人格鬥裡的耶... (大好!!)

 卡多 ... (喜歡猛獸嘛 =~= /  尤其是獅子=w=)
 勇吾... (狼人耶>~<b )
 進龍... (戴眼鏡的時候很斯文的感覺, 便身後覺的帥斃了XDD )

大概就這些吧...=~= (闇:這不知道算不算耶...)
那....虎元太吧~ 萌獸(?)也超愛的=~= /

----------


## onecrem

猛獸好看,嘿嘿~
基本不是太可愛的我都喜歡~
我受不了可愛的XD  :Embarassed:

----------


## 鵺影

喜歡的獸人太多了...
一時還真不知道要講哪個...
(絕對不是水性楊花~~~  :onion_50:  )

硬要分個最喜歡的族群,
應該是狼獸人吧!!

----------


## Katsuya XII

Capcom Fighting Jam的Leo啦  :onion_23:  
這是一定要的啦XDDDDD

----------


## Vin

雖然此身為虎軀.
但是不代表最為欣賞的一定是虎.
這部影集有年紀了.
想來欣賞過的獸友近乎於無.
就連在下自己都沒看完....（淚TT）
主角名文森.
是在下ID的由來.
要是無緣欣賞的人、建議可以去找小說.
一共3集.
要是看過、敝人想很難不被文森所吸引.

PS：美女與野獸...真是搭到不行（大心XD）

----------


## momo

這個劇集叫《俠膽雄獅》！是85年開始的吧……是我非常想看的電視劇啊！可是一直都找不到！Q Q據說真的非常棒！

----------


## mark7378

前幾天老任在youtube上出一款15分鐘的star fox zero 動畫，火狐XDD

----------


## 安安我叫土星

我喜歡的獸人滿多的，不過有些忘記一些 :penguin_em04: 
本鳥最喜歡くるくるくるりん系列的クルリン和うさぎ先生，其他的還有音速小子、動物之森((？等等，其他大概想不出來或是忘記名字了( ❛ ▿ ❛) 我記性超糟
我喜歡的獸人大多是可愛動物造型或是擬人化的 ((糟毆

----------


## 阿多納托.粥粥

相比起虎源太粥粥我比較喜歡亂月啊汪嗚
喜歡的獸人真的有一大堆不能盡錄(花心呀粥粥你花心
但是也有最喜歡的
Mario的庫巴!!! :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 傑諾

我最喜歡的獸人角色是UTAU音源中的狼音誒
外貌是一點啦,那種外冷內熱型的角色戳到我的萌點了
然後會唱歌(畢竟是UTAU的音源...)這點也讓我深深著迷(不是愛上,謝謝)

----------


## 風魔

呃..
應該就是...
「從今天起叫我主人」裡面的盧建承吧(不知道有沒有打錯字)
嗯...對

----------


## bluewolf

Kemono city裡的米凱爾和佐伊吧。
本狼超喜歡他們兩個的。還有飼主獸人與寵物女子高中生的杰諾威也是我很喜歡的一個角色，當初就是透過牠才進入獸圈的

----------


## 天太兔

小兔我最喜歡結界師裡面的志志尾限了
不管是變成獸形的霸氣姿態還是人形時的小傲嬌臉都令人欲罷不能呢
啊!小限~~(被打

----------


## kl122002

喜歡的獸人角色...說真的兒時的卡通節目中真的記不起有誰是最好. 
不過如果近年的電影而言, 有Zootopia 中的Nick, 也有剛上映的Stork 中的 Junior . 
兩者都有當中的口是心非的性格. Nick是有小聰明, Junor是有點傻氣.

----------

